# Leave For Are Trip



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

well we wil be leave at 7 am for the long 4.5 hr drive to PA. for 9 long days. we are going to jellystone in quaryville it has a 40,000 sq. ft. water park. hey ed(outbacknjack) we are looking forward to meeting you and our family on thursday. tony


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

thevanobackers said:


> well we wil be leave at 7 am for the long 4.5 hr drive to PA. for 9 long days. we are going to jellystone in quaryville it has a 40,000 sq. ft. water park. hey ed(outbacknjack) we are looking forward to meeting you and our family on thrusday. tony


Have a GREAT trip!!! We've made the drive from NH twice - that twice the distance and it was a nice trip. In fact, the worst part (and quite surprisingly so) was between Danbury, CT & Brewster, NY....but even that was just alot of traffic.

ENJOY!!


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> well we wil be leave at 7 am for the long 4.5 hr drive to PA. for 9 long days. we are going to jellystone in quaryville it has a 40,000 sq. ft. water park. hey ed(outbacknjack) we are looking forward to meeting you and our family on thrusday. tony


Have a GREAT trip!!! We've made the drive from NH twice - that twice the distance and it was a nice trip. In fact, the worst part (and quite surprisingly so) was between Danbury, CT & Brewster, NY....but even that was just alot of traffic.

ENJOY!!
[/quote]
we will be taking 95 to 287 to 78 to 222 it goes right in.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time!
We've never been to a Jellystone park before, probably cause the closest one is over 400 miles away...
Please share some photos when you get home









Safe travels,


----------

